# Dell 2350 no power, green light on mobo



## ParkerDays (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello,

When i attempt to turn on my computer (dell dimension 2350), NOTHING happens...it is just dead. I opened up the computer case and attempted to turn it on again with the case open, and again nothing happens, but I notice the light on the motherboard turns on when I plug in the cord to the computer. The light is green and it does not flash (stays a solid green). The light is triggered when I plug in the computer (not when I press the front power button). 

But this light is the only sign of life from this computer. Anyone have any ideas on what this could be?? I thought it could be the powersupply...but I don't want to spend the money on a replacement until I'm sure. 

Also, I looked for any flashing lights (diagnostic codes) on the back of my computer...and there are none. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum


Sounds like the power supply . . see if you can test it:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## ParkerDays (Apr 5, 2009)

So I bought a new power supply, installed it...and the computer still isn't powering up. What do you think it could be? Aren't the fans still suppose to still turn on if the motherboard is damaged?? And shouldn't the cd drive still go in and out? I guess my question is, could it be the motherboard? I don't know what else it could be....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You should have four diagnostic lights on the back of the tower . . 

See this for what the codes mean:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ws450/en/ug/advanced.htm


----------



## ParkerDays (Apr 5, 2009)

the four diagnostic lights don't light up in any way.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That would indicate that either the power supply or motherboard is dead


----------



## ParkerDays (Apr 5, 2009)

is there a way to test to see if the motherboard is actually dead?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try a new one . .


----------

